# Sinumerik NCU 730 CF-Karte ( mit Betriebssystem ) wiederherstellen



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der CF-Karte einer 840D sl 730.3
Ich habe eine funktionierende Karte, System läuft einwandfrei.
Ist es möglich, eine leere CF-Karte ( ich habe eine Sinumerik CF-Card 8GB empty )
mittels Programm auf den Auslieferungszustand zu setzen. Also ein Bootfähiges
Betriebssystem im Auslieferungszustand.

Im Projektierungshandbuch konnte ich keine Info finden.

Benötigt man hier die Sinumerik S7 Toolbox V14?

Kann man diese als Trial downloaden?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (14 Mai 2018)

eine Toolbox brauchst du dafür nicht
was du brauchst ist ein Image für die Karte.
es gibt das Image in 2 Ausführungen Export Software  und Export beschränke Software.
Bei deiner CF Karte kommt es auf die MLFB an für welche Software die ist.

Dann brauchst du entweder eine Steuerung und einen Bootstick oder ein CMC utz File 
oder keine Steuerung und dafür Access MyMaschine damit kann man auch Images auf die Karte schreiben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Mai 2018)

Hallo Peter,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mich gerade noch einmal durchgelesen und meine DVD´s durchgeschaut.
Dort habe ich das Image "LinuxBase.img" gefunden und die Software zum erstellen des Bootstick.

Der wird gerade erstellt. Als CF habe ich eine 6FC5313-6AG00-0AA0 ( 8GB empty )

Ich versuche nun, ob ich mit dem Bootstick weiterkomme und melde mich dann noch einmal.

Danke noch einmal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Mai 2018)

Peter, eine Frage noch.

Ich habe den Bootstick erzeugt, die NCU fährt hoch und RUN leuchtet grün. Laut meiner Siemens Anleitung wurde nun
ein "bootfähiges Service System" erzeugt. Mit dem VNC Viewer komme ich auf dass Gerät. Die CF Karte ist allerdings
immer noch leer und ohne den USB Stick bootet er nicht.

Wie bekomme ich ein bootfähiges Image auf die CF?


----------



## djmaxtor (14 Mai 2018)

Hallo. 
Image (.tgz ) von gesteckter „voller“ 
CF-Karte mit gebootetem Service-Stick erstellen. Dann leere Karte stecken, neu Booten und restore durchführen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

danke für deine Nachricht. Werden diese *.TGZ Dateien auch in einem Softwarepaket mitgeliefert, so dass
man im Notfall eine neue CF erstellen könnte ( ála Prosave )


----------



## Peter Gedöns (14 Mai 2018)

die TGZ Files bekommst du vom Siemens Service oder du musst es so machen wie der DJ geschrieben hat.
habe auch mal nach gesehen Du solltest auf dein Karte jede Software drauf bekommen, was natürlich beim Kopieren von eine Karte zur anderen nicht mitgenommen wird sind die Lizenzen
auch die Basis Liezens ist  weg


----------



## djmaxtor (14 Mai 2018)

Mit dem Service Stick erstellst du doch die Notfall Sicherung.


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2018)

Soweit ich weiss, hat die CF-Karte eine Seriennummer.

Die Lizenzen gesamt sind an diese Seriennummer "gebunden"    !


Also:
1 Originale CF-Karte mit Betriebssystem kaufen.
Diese dann z.b.  10 x auf eine leere Karte kopieren   -->  geht nicht   :-(

Nur mal so zur Info .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2018)

Noch mal eine Frage zu den Lizenzen.

Was passiert, wenn keine Lizenz auf der CF installiert ist. Mir würde es reichen, wenn die Steuerung bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch läuft
und ich ein paar Sachen mal probieren kann. Es muss sich kein Motor drehen.

Zu den TGZ Dateien, an wen muss ich mich wenden, um eine frische zu bekommen. Ich möchte kein Image der vorhandenen ziehen, da die Anlage
ständig läuft.


----------



## djmaxtor (21 Juni 2018)

Siemens Vertrieb ....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

zwischenzeitlich habe ich eine CF mit Lizenz erhalten. Nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem:

NCU fährt hoch, 7 Seg Anzeige bleibt in 5 mit blinkendem Punkt stehen. RDY blinkt grün, Stop blinkt orange, alle anderen LED´s sind aus.

Ich möchte nun mein SPS-Projekt auf die 317 laden aber ich komme nicht drauf. Wenn ich an MPI/DP anschließe und unter PG/PC Schnittstelle auf
Diagnose gehe, wird nur mein PG angezeigt ( das gleiche wenn ich das PG auf MPI umstelle ). Stelle ich mein PG auf TCP/IP um, findet er an den
Profinet Schnittstellen mittels Primary Setup Tool auch keinen Teilnehmer.

Nur an der Schnittstelle PN/IE-OP findet er einen Teilnehmer und ich komme mittels VNC Viewer auch drauf ( 192.168.214.1 ).

Was mache ich falsch? Getting started habe ich mir durchgelesen. Hat mir leider nicht geholfen.



Noch etwas anderes.
Wenn ich mit dem VNC Viewer auf das Gerät gehe, kommt die Meldung "Notice: an external pc wants to establish a monitoring connection....
Do you want to allow this?"

Unten rechts gibt es die Buttons "yes" + "no". Nur kann ich diese mit dem VNC Viewer nicht bedienen. Wie kann ich dies freigeben, benötige ich eine
Bedienfront hierfür?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (6 Juli 2018)

du musst erstmal die Grundlagen schaffen

Steuerung aus schalten.
PLC Schalter auf 3 drehen.
Einschalten  Warten bis die  5 im Display dauerhaft ansteht. PLC Schalter drehen 3 -> 2 -> 3 ->0 PLC LED sollte dann grün werden.

dann Ein Projekt anlegen Hardware einfügen. PG mit X127 verbinden Netzwerkschnittstelle auf DHCP stellen du solltest am PG die 192.168.215.3 bekommen 
dann kannst du mit V5.5 oder V15 eine Verbindung herstellen.
X120 kannst du natürlich auch verwenden dann musst du den PG auf z.B 192.168.214.100 einstellen
oder X150 z.B 192.168.0.100 
aber ohne einen Installierte Toolbox geht nix da die V5.5 oder V15 die Hardware nicht kennt .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2018)

> Einschalten  Warten bis die  5 im Display dauerhaft ansteht. PLC  Schalter drehen 3 -> 2 -> 3 ->0 PLC LED sollte dann grün  werden.



Das hat schon einmal funktioniert. RUN blinkt nun grün, STOP blinkt orange



> dann Ein Projekt anlegen Hardware einfügen. PG mit X127 verbinden  Netzwerkschnittstelle auf DHCP stellen du solltest am PG die  192.168.215.3 bekommen



Das hat auch funkioniert, ich kann die NCU als erreichbaren Teilnehmer sehen aber noch nicht übertragen



> aber ohne einen Installierte Toolbox geht nix da die V5.5 oder V15 die Hardware nicht kennt .


Ok, ich war der Meinung, dass diese bereits bei mir installiert ist aber es war nur das "Sinumerik Add-On for Step7 V5.5...."
Ich habe die DVD zwischenzeitlich erhalten und installiere gerade.

Danke schon mal für diese Unterstützung!

Noch einmal zu dieser Frage, wie kann man dies umgehen ohne OP-Front:


> Wenn ich mit dem VNC Viewer auf das Gerät gehe, kommt die Meldung  "Notice: an external pc wants to establish a monitoring connection....
> Do you want to allow this?"
> 
> Unten rechts gibt es die Buttons "yes" + "no". Nur kann ich diese mit  dem VNC Viewer nicht bedienen. Wie kann ich dies freigeben, benötige ich  eine
> Bedienfront hierfür?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (6 Juli 2018)

Das musst du im Operate erstmal freigeben normal ist nur ansehen erlaubt.
so sollten die einstellungen sein. wenn du kein OP hast 
sende ich dir was per PN


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2018)

> wenn du kein OP hast
> sende ich dir was per PN



Ich habe leider noch kein OP :-( . Es wird natürlich noch eines bestellt aber erst in den kommenden Wochen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2018)

Ich muss gerade wieder kapitulieren. Wenn ich dass Setup der Toolbox öffne, kommt kurz das Installationsfenster und verschwindet dann wieder ohne Kommentar.
In der Readme steht kompatibel ab Win7. Leider habe ich natürlich mein altes PG hier ( XP ). Das M3 liegt zu Hause. Ich muss also später weiter machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2018)

So,

ich habe jetzt die Toolbox auf meinem Lenovo installiert, ich kann aber immer noch nicht übertragen.

Lenovo ist über die X120 mit der NCU verbunden.
Lenovo hat 192.168.214.100 ( 255.255.255.0 )

Ich sehe die NCU im Primary Setup Tool und in der HW-Konfig, sobald ich allerdings übertragen möchte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (6 Juli 2018)

ich pack mal meine  V5.5 aus und stell das nach


----------



## Peter Gedöns (6 Juli 2018)

die Einstellung deiner PG Schnittstelle passt nicht oder die Toolbox nicht richtig installiert 





ich bin allerdingsd über die X130 angebunden , is aber egal bei deinem erreichbaren Teilnehmer siehst du die NCU mit der kann S7 nicht reden . dort muss der CP840 auftauchen.


----------



## HaDi (6 Juli 2018)

Du solltest die IP-Adresse des CP840 in der Hw-Konfig auf 192.168.214.1 ändern.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2018)

Danke erst einmal an alle,
Montag geht es weiter, ich fahre jetzt los.
Peter, ich schreibe dir Montag eine Email.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin schon wieder seit einer Stunde ohne Erfolge an der NCU730.3

Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:

Ich hänge an der X120
PG hat 192.168.214.100
Netzwerkadapter auf TCP/IP
Wenn ich in der HW-Config auf übertragen klicke, erscheint die NCU ( CP840 ) mit der Adresse 192.168.214.1
Klicke ich nun auf übertragen, dann kommt nach einigen Sekunden der Fehler "Die Verbindung kann nicht bis zur Zielbaugruppe aufgebaut werden".

Anbei ein Bild:


----------



## djmaxtor (9 Juli 2018)

Hallo. 

Welchen Zustand haben nach NC/PLC Urlöschen , die NCU-Led‘s und die 7-Segment Anzeige ?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## djmaxtor (9 Juli 2018)

Funktioniert denn das „Station laden in PG“ aus HW-Konfig heraus?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HaDi (9 Juli 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das hat schon einmal funktioniert. RUN blinkt nun grün, STOP blinkt orange



Ist das noch der aktuelle Zustand?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

dass Problem, dass ich dass Programm bzw. die HW-Konfig nicht laden konnte hat sich nun erledigt. Schuld war, wie auch schon von
djmaxtor bemerkt der Zustand der NC/PLC. Ich habe den Rücksetzvorgang ( 3 => 2 => 3 ) falsch durchgeführt ( vergessen, den Drehschalter
der SVC/NCK vor dem 3=>2=>2=>0 wieder auf 0 zu stellen ).

Peter Gedöns hat mich sehr gut unterstützt. Danke noch einmal dafür.


----------



## Ashraf (10 November 2022)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Das musst du im Operate erstmal freigeben normal ist nur ansehen erlaubt.
> so sollten die einstellungen sein. wenn du kein OP hast
> sende ich dir was per PN
> Anhang anzeigen 41954


Ich würde gerne auch wissen, wie ich den Zugriff von einem externen Rechner freigebe, ohne ein OP zu haben


----------

